# Low Cost Solar Panels



## peakbagger (Feb 10, 2016)

Sun Electronics just got a big lot of PV panels. They are A spec. 0.49 cents a watt when bought in a pallet. I and many others bought Evergreens that they bought at auction. They usually get overwhelmed and customer service is poor but they do get the product out eventually.

Cant beat the price, just realize, you need racking and either a string inverter or microinverters to finish the build.

For reference, my first batch of solar panels I bought was $6.79 per watt and I know of solar pioneers who paid over $10.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Feb 11, 2016)

And wiring to your disconnect and to your main electrical panel, which I presume in most jurisdictions requires an electrical permit.

It seems like a $1.50/Watt home built system is potentially achievable these days, depending how many hoops your utility makes you jump through.


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 11, 2016)

$1.50 a watt is possible but pretty tight. Some of the new rail less mounting systems may get the cost down although I expect the installation is more difficult. I am not sure of the cost savings of string inverters now that the remote disconnect rules require a contactor up on the roof and separate conduit run for the control wiring. There are some 500 watt microinverters set up to handle two panels at once which should drive the cost of  microinverter installs. The tie into the main panel is just the cost for a breaker unless the rated array wattage exceeds 20% of the bus bar rating. If so then its more cost for line side tap. If someone had an old roof that could add some cost as they strongly recommend a new roof before installing an array.

I generate more power than I need already so unless I want to upgrade what I have I wont get the chance for another install.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Feb 11, 2016)

I thought the auto-disconnect went next to the main panel. Or is that just for grid-interactive setups?


----------



## Where2 (Feb 11, 2016)

iamlucky13 said:


> And wiring to your disconnect and to your main electrical panel, which I presume in most jurisdictions requires an electrical permit. It seems like a $1.50/Watt home built system is potentially achievable these days, depending how many hoops your utility makes you jump through.


When I pulled the electrical permit for my self-installed array, it wasn't just a generic $40 permit fee (like a water heater), it was x% of the cost of the parts plus reasonable labor costs. That's OK, the feds gave me that $$$ back. 


peakbagger said:


> I generate more power than I need already so unless I want to upgrade what I have I wont get the chance for another install.


You could always buy another property, and install another one...  At my second property, it's simply a matter of the power company coming out to look over the system and see if my install looks like it's hooked up how my NEC compliant 3-line drawing depicted everything to be hooked up, right down to the WEEBs.

All 40 panels I own came from Sun Electronics. The balance of system parts came from several other places... I keep thinking about dropping another PV array in my backyard in FL.


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 11, 2016)

iamlucky13 said:


> I thought the auto-disconnect went next to the main panel. Or is that just for grid-interactive setups?


The new rapid disconnect code requirement applicable to a standard grid tie system is that the wiring has to be de-energized within 10 feet of the array. For roof mounted system that means a contactor up on the roof and a shutdown box in an accessible location (usually on the outside of the house). The contactor on the roof is normally open and power to close so if the power is cut to the house, the PV wiring in the house is de-energized. DC and AC cant be mixed in the same conduit so that means two conduits to the roof and rated box within 10 feet of the array. Alternatively, some inverters can also be installed within 10 feet of the array. Microinverter based systems generally don't need anything extra as loss of power de-energizes the home run cables.


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 12, 2016)

Where2 said:


> All 40 panels I own came from Sun Electronics


If I lived close enough to them I think the customer service comment would be moot as I expect if I show up with cash they point me to pallet and I load it up.


----------



## semipro (Feb 12, 2016)

peakbagger said:


> If I lived close enough to them I think the customer service comment would be moot as I expect if I show up with cash they point me to pallet and I load it up.


I've thougth the same even thought I'm some distance away.   At least that way I wouldn't have to blindly pay upfront. 
I get the Sun Electronics emails and they always strike me as somewhat sketchy - gets my scam alert hairs up.


----------

